# Xpress Boats.. H22 ???



## mcfay (Feb 13, 2019)

Tell me about your Xpress boat.  I'm looking at a H22 bay to use for fresh and salt water.  Any opinions?


----------



## acurasquirrel (Feb 13, 2019)

I just purchased a 2017 with a 200 SHO. I’ve only taken it out a couple times. Once inshore Charleston and once on lake Wylie. 
So far I’ve been happy with it. The storage isn’t dry although it really only is an issue with the storage under the rear jump seats. 
Also it’s not self bailing so that’s another thing to keep in mind. 
Other than those issues which I knew going in, like I said, I’ve been very happy with it. Once the weather warms up I’ll be able to give a better opinion.


----------



## mcfay (Feb 13, 2019)

acurasquirrel said:


> I just purchased a 2017 with a 200 SHO. I’ve only taken it out a couple times. Once inshore Charleston and once on lake Wylie.
> So far I’ve been happy with it. The storage isn’t dry although it really only is an issue with the storage under the rear jump seats.
> Also it’s not self bailing so that’s another thing to keep in mind.
> Other than those issues which I knew going in, like I said, I’ve been very happy with it. Once the weather warms up I’ll be able to give a better opinion.


thanks.


----------



## mcagle (Feb 17, 2019)

I sent you a pm


----------



## ThatredneckguyJamie (Feb 21, 2019)

I gave those a hard look before buying my Sea Fox, not bad looking for the price


----------



## Ol_Oneshot (Feb 22, 2019)

I had one and loved it. Sold it only to upgrade to a bigger boat. Easy to clean and maintain. It’s an aluminum boat, which has both pros and cons. I was really pleased with it overall and if I fished freshwater then I would have kept it. My H22 has a Yam 150 with a hydraulic jack plate and it will do 52 mph.  Also, it’s super easy to trailer.


----------



## bmoss (Mar 20, 2019)

I got the 2018 h20 bay love it so far.


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 20, 2019)

I have an H20 that I use for flats and bay fishing, and I love it.


----------



## Dennis (Mar 20, 2019)

My friend has one and he loves it


----------

